# early health/treatment info



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Years ago when Vicky ran this site, there was a section for all manner of medications, treatments, kid raising and the like. Is it still buried here someplace? I would really like to look some stuff up that I lost when my computer crashed.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, its still here. Just getting buried because postings here and not the diary goat info area where they are meant to go. Tried contacting admin, no luck. 
What are you looking for?


----------



## TexasGoatman (Jul 29, 2015)

Maybe the admin will do us all a favor and create a section for medicines and usage. if most of that info is buried some where in the files, maybe they will move it forward so it is easier to locate and use. Thanks in advance Admin.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been trying to post to them. No luck so far...
The info is here. Use the search or ask and I can help to try and find.


----------



## TexasGoatman (Jul 29, 2015)

I read a post about Baycox being able to kill the coccidiosis germ in goats and other animals. However it is a prescription drug and requires your vet help. Does anyone here use it or have you ever use it. If so what was the results ??


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Here. No script needed
https://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml/
It is a mix and some have reported less effectiveness from one year to the next, possibly from concentration.
It does have a fairly decent meat withdrawl, so be aware of that and ALWAYS advise any buyers the animals have been treated with it. You never know when something will happen and an animal will be used for food. I still, sucessfully, use Corid as coccidia prevention.


----------



## TexasGoatman (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, I just ordered a bottle. I will inform anyone that I sell a goat to that they were treated with it. Coccidiosis is a real pain in wet weather and we have had plenty lately. Thanks again. Do you know the recommended dosage?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

1cc/5#


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for dragonlair?
https://www.dairygoatinfo.com/threads/kid-management-from-birth-till-kidding-kid-management.17520/


----------



## TexasGoatman (Jul 29, 2015)

Punchiepal, yes thank you. I was reading on administering this med and I see it is to be drenched. What are the chances of getting it into the lungs and not down the throat. I don’t want to kill my goats. I have never drenched med before. I talked to a friend who has an she said that she uses a drench gun. So do you have any advice before I try this?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

://www.jefferspet.com/products/sharpvet-feeding-syringes
A necessary part of a goat kit. 
I aim toward cheek and go slow. Tilt head up slightly by wrapping your arm around head and lifting chin with your hand.


----------

